# a baseball bat holder for a bike



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone can help mi find a vintage base ball bat holder for a schwinn stingray


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ebay if your lucky and have the $$$$


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 08:56 PM~17743871
> *ebay if your lucky and have the $$$$
> *


you dont know how much they run for


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

seen go for 50 seen them go for 250 depends how many people want and the shape its in


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

expect to pay at least $150 plus $10 shipping


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

damn i didnt know they were that much

they dont make repops


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i made mines for my rat bike


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 9 2010, 10:02 PM~17744692
> *i made mines for my rat bike
> 
> 
> ...


dam da looks sick u think u kud hook it up with one nd if yea how much


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jun 9 2010, 11:16 PM~17744887
> *dam da looks sick    u think u kud hook it up with one  nd if yea how much
> *


what kind of bike


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 10 2010, 07:25 AM~17747421
> *what kind of bike
> *


itz a 16 in


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jun 15 2010, 01:30 PM~17793994
> *itz a 16 in
> *


hmm i would have to use one of my 16 to get a size then i need to know the size of the bat also .


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2010, 02:55 PM~17795210
> *hmm i would have to use one of my 16 to get a size then i need to know the size of the bat also .
> *


itz a mini bat


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jun 15 2010, 04:30 PM~17795542
> *itz a mini bat
> *


let me make one if it comes out good ill sell it to you if not ill keep it for my nephew.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ill make it and if you take it its up to you to chrome it.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2010, 03:43 PM~17795666
> *ill make it and if you take it its up to you to chrome it.
> *


how much u want for it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jun 15 2010, 04:45 PM~17795693
> *how much u want for it
> *


well let me make it first then we will go from there.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2010, 03:47 PM~17795720
> *well let me make it first then we will go from there.
> *


o alrite then thnx 

if u got ne tng for a 16 in or 26 in hit mi up with the pictures


----------

